# too firsts



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have just a pen and a mallet
the pen is just a slimline pen their alot easier than I thought its made of walnut
came in a kit from Grizzly
the mallet is just an Idea that I had and wanted to make, its made of fruit wood cherry form our farm here in Washington, The wood is extremely hard.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Both are nice, Rick. I really like the mallet. Good choice on wood for the mallet.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking pen for a first Rick.
I especially like the grain on the mallet handle. Beautiful.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the mallet, Rick

If this desetion keeps up, we will have to rename as "turning forum'....LOL

  

James


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen and mallet. I really like the wood and the mallet.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Both are very well done, love the grain and color in the mallet


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Vice work, Rick. I must join the chorus and compliment the swirl in the handle of the mallet!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Those are both great pieces Rick. Beautiful wood and skillful turnings, I would be happy to own both!


----------

